# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Sandra

## pegasus

hallo 

ik ben sandra boers en wil me hier even kort voorstellen 

ik ben 40 jaar en ben gek op dieren , zelf heb ik paarden en siberische husky's 

ik ben al een tyd op zoek naar de juiste behandeling voor de krampen in mijn nek en vandaar dat ik nu inlog op dit forum 

vele groetjes san

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo Sandra,
Welkom op deze site. Fijn dat je zo van dieren houdt. Daar krijg je veel liefde van terug. 
Hoop dat je wat vind voor je nekproblemen. 
Groetjes, Jolanda

----------

